

Suggest PG: A Virtual YC - nns1212

Can we please have a Virtual YC that can give everyone a glimpse of what startups are taught at YC?<p>A step by step guide to build a successful startup by YC mentors will be a great resource for entrepreneurs from all around the world.
======
brudgers
I don't see how describing the network effects which are the primary benefit
of YC is going to be a meaningful substitute for access to that network.

I also don't see how YC and the companies in which it invests would benefit
from such a project.

------
Mz
You can start by filling out the application some time but not submitting it.
It is good food for thought.

~~~
debacle
Yes, I would recommend everyone do this. Save it in a folder, and do a new
application every cycle. It's interesting to see how the answers change from
cycle to cycle.

